# Shark Gone Bad?



## DampCharcoal (Apr 13, 2004)

I recently bought a pound of black-tip shark steak for kabobs. I didn't really notice a bad smell when I opened the package (maybe because I was marinating myself ) but after tasting the finished product there was an overwhelming smell of ammonia! A friend of mine claims that soaking the shark in lemon juice would remove the stench and another friend said the shark had gone bad. Any ideas?


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 14, 2004)

The shark is gone bad. Sharks are really terrific eating but because of high levels of uremic acid, they tend to go bad very quickly if not impeccably handled.
If you catch a shark and wish to keep it for eating, clean it _immediately_ upon catching, make sure to wash each steak thoroughly, individually wrap and put them right on ice.
When buying shark, ask the vendor to let you smell it, if you get even the _faintest_ whiff of ammonia...pass.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 15, 2004)

Bubba is right!  Even the slightest hint of any amonia odor and toss that fish!  My husband became very sick eating shark that smelled just a tad bit off - I think some folks are very sensitive to the bacteria.  I've had wonderful shark and love the meat but he won't even go near it because of that one experience.  I think I would only purchase it from a reputable fish-monger.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 16, 2004)

Yikes! Sounds like a bad experience! Since I recently have had food poisoning from sushi... I can relate. If it smalls off just DONT eat it. I LOOOVE shark. But its a real shame you spent good money on bad fish. If I was you.. I would go back to that place and sticka flounder up their nose.    Just kidding. But Im sorry you lost money on the meat.  :?


----------

